# Craftsman 315.17370



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an old Craftsman model 315.17370 that needs a part that locks the spindle for changing bits. Does anyone have parts for this router? I can't give the part number because the diagram on the Sears website is unreadable. I hate to junk this router because of this.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Shecking the location Charlrs*



Charles Berry said:


> I have an old Craftsman model 315.17370 that needs a part that locks the spindle for changing bits. Does anyone have parts for this router? I can't give the part number because the diagram on the Sears website is unreadable. I hate to junk this router because of this.


Is yours the one that is on the top of the router? And does it act as a safety when it is on?
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/31517380.html?ct=haveManual
Check this out and see if you can download the manual


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you mean the arm that swings out & locks in the groove on the spindle allowing you to loosen & remove bit? I think I have a spare. Do you also need the screw & washer that hold it down?


----------



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

What is broken is a washer like piece that spins on the spindle and the swingout lever engages it. It's been a year since I took it apart and that is the way I remember it. I tried then to find the part and couldn't.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

*Router part*

Is this the part you are looking for?








This is the sequence of the other parts.


----------



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

Zebra said:


> Is this the part you are looking for?
> View attachment 22507
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I remember the part to look like. It is made of some kind of soft metal and broke in half. I lost the broken pieces since it was about a year ago that I took it apart, but I'm pretty sure that is it.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Send me your address & I'll send you this part. Maybe you should use the private message system as I believe you're not suppose to give it out in the forum.


----------



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

Charles Berry said:


> Yes, that is what I remember the part to look like. It is made of some kind of soft metal and broke in half. I lost the broken pieces since it was about a year ago that I took it apart, but I'm pretty sure that is it.


I just took the router apart again and that is the part I need. I'm new to the forum so I've got to figure out how to send a private message. As soon as I do, I'll send you my address. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Charles, you'll need to have 10 posts before you can send pm's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

Tell Gerry thanks, 3 more times then you will have the 10 post you need to PM him 

Look on the left side of your post, once it's at 10 go for it..




=========



Charles Berry said:


> I just took the router apart again and that is the part I need. I'm new to the forum so I've got to figure out how to send a private message. As soon as I do, I'll send you my address. Thank you very much.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I have received private message from Charles even if he only had 7 posts. I got your address & will mail the part tommorrow. Forget reimbursement, you owe me one (or some other fellow member)
Happy routing!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will help you out with more post Chuck. Since you sang the song my mother always used on me. Johnny be good. LOL


----------



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks*



Charles Berry said:


> I just took the router apart again and that is the part I need. I'm new to the forum so I've got to figure out how to send a private message. As soon as I do, I'll send you my address. Thank you very much.


Jerry, I'm told that I need three more posts before I can send a personal message. Anyway it's two more now!


----------



## Charles Berry (Mar 31, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I will help you out with more post Chuck. Since you sang the song my mother always used on me. Johnny be good. LOL


Ha Ha Wrong Chuck Berry! Ya gotta be awful bad to make money singing these days. Someone with a good voice don't stand a chance, course I can't carry a tune in a wheelbarrow!


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Zebra said:


> I have received private message from Charles even if he only had 7 posts. I got your address & will mail the part tommorrow. Forget reimbursement, you owe me one (or some other fellow member)
> Happy routing!


Hi Charles,
Just mailed you the part yesterday, April 15. Had to get actually get to a post office to check for custom declaration but wasn't an issue. 
Good luck with your repair.


----------



## PrincessDy (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can download a manual for sears router model # 315.17370 ?Its too old to be in sears database.


----------



## PrincessDy (Feb 9, 2010)

*sears router 315.17370*

Does anyone know where I can find a manual for sear router 315. 17370 ? Apparently it is too old for sears tro carry it in their database.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

PrincessDy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a manual for sear router 315. 17370 ? Apparently it is too old for sears tro carry it in their database.


Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here: 315-17380-manual It may be close enough to tell you what you need to know.


----------

